# Building muscle without going to the gym



## joemolo (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys, a bit about me first - i'm 15 years old and have decided to start lifting weights to help with sprinting (100m and 200m). I think i've pretty much finished growing, don't comment saying everyone grows until they're 21 or whatever, i'm 5'11 and taller than both my parents and have grown about 1cm in the last 8 months. anyway on with the point of the thread, i want to build muscle on legs arms and a bit on core. Because i can't afford to go to the gym i took some rubble bags and filled them with logs. i can do bicep curls/lateral raises/lifting from the floor and over my head (don't know the proper name for the exercise). I can also hold them whilst doing lunges and squats. I also taped together a couple of dumbbells around the big weighted bits at the end so that i can put my foot through the middle of the two and do leg extensions and leg curls with them.

i don't take protein shakes, i just eat loads. is it realistically possible to actually get anywhere by doing this? I'm willling to work out every day if i have to in order to get stronger.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if your lifting heavy objects then yes you will get stronger!


----------



## joemolo (Jun 12, 2013)

good, how often do you think i shoudl be doing it?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

3-4 times a week but depends on your training with sprinting. rest is very important!


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

lift weights get bigger - eat right then get bigger and stronger

i'd say you were to young --- you need to be doing different kinds of training if your a sprinter!! use your local college gym, or school gym!!

If you go to school/college they normally give you free gym membership


----------



## joemolo (Jun 12, 2013)

Prospect said:


> lift weights get bigger - eat right then get bigger and stronger
> 
> i'd say you were to young --- you need to be doing different kinds of training if your a sprinter!! use your local college gym, or school gym!!
> 
> If you go to school/college they normally give you free gym membership


we have this thing at my school called activ8 points, where we get like £2 per week to spend on sport at the leisure centre, a gym session costs £5, that would mean going like once a month which is hardly worth it. why am i too young to do it? what should i do instead? thanks


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Keep eye out in your local paper for people selling weights and benches always someone wanting to flog weights after novelty wears off.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

It's like losing your virginity without going to fanny (or bum, depending on preference)


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

joemolo said:


> we have this thing at my school called activ8 points, where we get like £2 per week to spend on sport at the leisure centre, a gym session costs £5, that would mean going like once a month which is hardly worth it. why am i too young to do it? what should i do instead? thanks


Could you use the money to buy gym equipment? After a few months you could prob buy a second hand barbell and some weights.


----------



## joemolo (Jun 12, 2013)

ok, i'll see if i can save up my money as it looks like the gym is the only way to build muscle.. in the meantime i'll just carry on with the bags and dumbbells, unless that's not even gonna do anything..?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Have a Google for some bodyweight exercises and build a routine from what you find. Some parks have exercise stations, you may have one near you?

This should be enough to get you started, and the bags and DB you have will do something


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

find a park with a climbing frame that you can do chins, dips and pull ups on and that will help with your upper body.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

you could make yourself a pair of suspension training straps (google how to make them) everything you need is less then 20 quid and theres a vid on youtube thatll show you how to make them! i used them for a while and they do work wonders (may start using them again in the near future!)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Get a paper round,

You'll have funds for gym and get a nice little workout delivering a couple of hundred local papers no one reads.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Loads of bodyweight exercises you can do


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Squats with bags of logs or logs on shoulders will build you some good strength in legs and core.

Do some pushups, when they feel easy do them with your feet up on a chair.

Use a broomstick across two chairs, lie under them on the floor grab the stick and do some inverted pressups(a sort of pullup).

Build a good routine around these 3 basics and do them 3 times per week. Really go hard and make it hurt.

You will get strong


----------

